

Help HN: Dear Apple, why do you sell products in India? - jalan

This March I bought a MacBook Pro (MD101HN&#x2F;A), and without any doubt, I can say that it was the happiest day of my life.<p>Last week I noticed some performance issues, and suddenly my MacBook stopped booting. I tried safebooting, nvram reset, disk repair using disk utility, and finally I realized that my Macinotosh HD gave up on me.<p>I thought, so what, I got my MacBook covered under Apple 1 Year Warranty. What I didn&#x27;t know a week ago was that, it was going to be a nightmare.<p>I live in Jodhpur, Rajasthan, India. Even though it&#x27;s a small town, but I checked up on Apple website, and Apple has listed a service center in Jodhpur. I tried to contact on the given number, but it said that number is invalid.<p>I still didn&#x27;t gave up, I tried to contact on the service hotline number provided by Apple in India, but they never pick up the phone.<p>Finally, I checked my MacBook Packaging, to see if I can find any email id they provided, I was happy to see that they did (indisales_support@group.apple.com), they also provided a telephone number.<p>I was shocked, when I came to know that it was an Invalid email id. On top of that the phone number they provided was not correct (the man who received the phone said to contact on another number).<p>I am helpless here in India, I don&#x27;t know what to do, as Apple Service is total chaos here, there is no man responsible to contact for Apple Service in India.<p>I quoted above that &quot;I bought a MacBook Pro (MD101HN&#x2F;A), and without any doubt, I can say that it was the happiest day of my life&quot;. But today, as of this moment, I feel totally opposite.<p>If there is an Apple Employee reading this post, I want to know why is Apple even selling products in India, if they cant even provide after sales support.<p>I don&#x27;t know where else to ask for help so, dear fellow hackers, I can&#x27;t afford to lose my MacBook Pro, just because I am in India. Help Me.
======
discordance
I contacted Apple while I was travelling for work in India about a busted
macbook air. The trick is to grab some skype credit and call their
international support numbers (listed on their website).

They shipped out a new one to me within two days, and the same delivery guy
took my broken one back. Fantastic support experience.

[Edit] they charged me for the new one until they received the faulty one back
and then did a charge back [/edit]

------
arunitc
Provide your feedback here -
[https://ssl.apple.com/support/feedback/](https://ssl.apple.com/support/feedback/)

India Support number: (91) 1800 4250 744

Or try contacting sales SMS "SALES" to 54646 or email indiasales@mac.com

~~~
jalan
Already provided my feedback at:
[https://ssl.apple.com/support/feedback/](https://ssl.apple.com/support/feedback/)

Called at (91) 1800 4250 744 like 100 times already, line always busy.

Already mailed at: indiasales@mac.com

Any of the above methods didn't work.

~~~
mugenx86
Try calling sales and ask to be transferred to support.

Apple sales enquiries For sales enquiries call 1800 425 4646 (toll free) or
080 2574 4646. Lines are open Monday-Saturday, 09:30-18:30.

Support line will probably still be busy, but it is worth a shot.

~~~
jalan
Thanks, will try this.

------
ShirsenduK
A few days back my iPhone's power button stopped working. I gave it for
repair. After 4 days when I called to know the status, the local service
center told me that warranty was rejected. I called Apple care to find out
that my display was a fake one. Yeah, there is no connection between the two
issues. After 2 hours with Apple Care, I finally got it replaced. But the
experience was a nightmare.

Apple users never like to hear their Apple product is a fake one.

------
munimkazia
I wouldn't rely on the service centers in the smaller towns here in India.
Look for apple service centers in Delhi (closest to you). Also, don't bother
with the apple stores. They are just resellers and they can't help you out.
Find service centers.

------
simonk
Customer service # 1-800-425-0744(All India), 080-4140-9000 (Local / national
rate access)

~~~
jalan
Tried already (as mentioned in post, Apple hotline numbers).

------
hsuresh
Where did you buy the laptop from? Have you tried reaching out to them.
Alternately, bigger cities have authorized service centers, that is likely
your best bet.

~~~
jalan
I bought it from eBay, I have mailed the seller regarding the issue, still
waiting for reply.

~~~
jalan
*Update: Bought from eBay (with VAT Paid Invoice).

------
gaara87
Are you ready to ship your laptop? I live in chennai and I know there is an
apple store here.

------
abhishivsaxena
I am from Jaipur, and if I remember correctly, there's an Apple service center
there.

------
amorphid
jalan, you can get in touch with Apple fairly easily by going to Apple.com and
chatting with an online customer service rep. I did this several times over
the past week. They are available 24x7 and I got the answer I needed every
time.

------
drwl
ex apple store employee here. I'm not sure of the full ramifications but the 1
year out of the box support only works in the country that you buy it in. If
you get apple care for your laptop it extends it to global coverage.

------
andrewcooke
apple support seems to be much better in the usa than elsewhere. here in chile
i've never had much success - slow and expensive. they never replace (for
free) power bricks with frayed cables, for example.

------
airlinenut
I may just be guessing, but indisales_support? Could it be a typo and be
"indiasales_support"? (note the addition of an 'a')

~~~
jalan
I too thought the same, so I mailed at following addresses:
indisales_support@group.apple.com indiasales_support@group.apple.com
india_sales_support@group.apple.com support@group.apple.com

All four gave delivery failure notification.

I still can't believe that Apple doesn't even provide support mail id, not
even in US (I just checked), only phone support, and that too doesn't work in
India.

------
mknits
Why the hell you purchased an over-priced and over-hyped product. There are
far better and cheaper options available.

~~~
MattBearman
Just wanted to let you know that I didn't down vote you because I don't agree
with your opinion, I down voted you because your comment is of absolutely no
use the OP, and brings nothing of value to the discussion.

